

A Turing Machine - ilkhd2
http://www.aturingmachine.com/

======
sdfx
This was submitted to HN before:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1221668>

~~~
jacquesm
I missed it and I'm actually really happy it got reposted.

What a beautiful little machine.

